# My mounts



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow, you really like those bird mounts. you didnt do those yourself did you?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

not yet. im gonna do stuff like that thou.


----------



## bigcountry24 (May 11, 2007)

cool!!!!!!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

cool


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice Mounts!!:thumbs_up


----------



## JB800 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## callou2131 (Dec 2, 2009)

They look fuzzy. :icon_1_lol:


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

neato


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

shibby


----------



## thewileyone13 (May 8, 2006)

I always heard birds are the hardest to do. Yours look good!


----------

